# eBay apps (Moved from BSOD)



## sarabutton123 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have an eBay app on my I phone which I have used but now when I go onto it, it just displays a message titled internal server error I don't no what this means, I'm still able to log into my eBay account via the Internet but not through my app. What can I do?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try deleting the app, then re download it.

Here is how to delete a app:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f298/faq-apple-devices-552287.html#post3133861


----------

